# Which timeshare to buy in Sedona (second market)



## Cathyb (Nov 5, 2006)

Tuggers:  There are only two places that we travel where I can honestly relax and forget the troubles at home:  Maui and Sedona. 

In your opinion, which Sedona timeshares should we consider to buy on second market when it is just for two of us senior citizens and we love to look at those red mountains?  We usually go in October.

We have stayed at Los Abrigado 3 times and LOVE the spa and grounds, but the units are somewhat dark. Also stayed at Arroyo Roble and it was nice and roomy. We like being able to walk to town.

Any suggestions on resale agents there that are not high pressure?  We do not understand E-bay so cannot use that.  

Regarding Los Abrigados, we are confused on this project.   It appears to have several different 'clubs'  and we just want a fixed unit, not a family of timeshares if we bought resale there.

Pricing:  For a one bedroom in October -- what range would be a good price to look for?  Thanks you in advance!


----------



## Lee B (Nov 6, 2006)

My first two choices would be Arroyo Roble for its location and Sedona Springs for its more modern design and also a good location with a very short drive to downtown.  Both offer great views of the red rocks.

I'm out of date, though.  Isn't a new Hyatt there now?

Lee Boylan


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 6, 2006)

We bought at Sedona Springs (2 bedroom lock out, every other year) for $1800.  We bought on Bidshares.com.

It's a gold crown with RCI and trades with II and SFX as well.


----------



## minniel (Nov 6, 2006)

Just got back from Sedona and we stayed at Arroyo Roble. It was a two bedroom with the bedrooms on the second floor and I think thats how all the units were. If stairs are a problem than this resort would not be for you. That however would be the only drawback of this resort. Wonderful location and everything you would need was in your unit. Sedona is one of the most beautiful areas we have ever been to.


----------



## mlsmn (Nov 6, 2006)

What are the best to buy if you were going to trade every other year?


----------



## Spence (Nov 6, 2006)

Of course, everyone knows what my answer is.  Buy a very cheap CSV-1 Club Sunterra Vacations Trust/Florida Trust package from eBay or Holiday Group (if it's not on sale, offer them half!).  With no extra fee this includes the 19 Resorts in the Trust (including the two in Sedona) and access to II.  See the Resort/points  Directory and the Operating Guide.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 6, 2006)

You can see we bought odd and even years at the Villas of Sedona. Although we have bought on Ebay, these were purchased from a broker nearby (Scottsdale).  As I recall we paid less than $1000 for each. If you are interested, I can give you the .com from the place where we bought.  Good service, relatively cheap prices.  They usually carry a good inventory of other Arizona resorts (generally not the Hyatt Pinon since it's still brand new).


----------



## Dustijam (Nov 6, 2006)

*Arroyo the best*



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> We have stayed at Los Abrigado 3 times and LOVE the spa and grounds, but the units are somewhat dark. Also stayed at Arroyo Roble and it was nice and roomy. We like being able to walk to town.



I know you said Ebay was not an option, but there is a 1 bdrm Los Abrigados now for sale with a “But it Now” at $799.00 .  No one has bought it yet, so that gives you an idea of the after sale market for a 1 bedroom.  This is for a fixed unit, so you avoid the club option that you mentioned.  It may be worth a short course on Ebay if you like the price.  (Ebay item number 110052368063)

If you like strolling to town, you can’t beat Arroyo Roble.  (Except for that steep driveway!)  Redweek.com has several weeks for sale, with the lowest a $6,400 annual float week.   I would think you could shave a good deal off that price.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your tips!  I wish we knew how to do Ebay but are intimidated that we may get a schister selling and not know it.


----------



## David (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know how Arroyo Roble works, but I don't think it has fixed weeks.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2006)

nightnurse: yes, please give me the .com address -- you can email me in case it isn't allowed on this open forum.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2006)

*Assessment coming on either Los Abrigados or Arroyo Roble?*

We just coughed up over $3000 on our Maui Whaler unit this year on assessements    Any owners know of upcoming assessments on either of the above properties.  I know Los Abrigados could use upgrading and Arroyo Roble is 'up in years'!

Also on the Holiday website listing of a Los Abrigados unit the initials ANR appear.  What does that mean?

Thank you again for all Tugger input!  We are off to Branson and Sanibel and I'll look forward to any more suggestions on reliable resale agents for Sedona.

I am assuming if you buy a fixed week with Los Abrigados we are not going to get involved with their program of Family timeshares -- which we don't want or need (we already own 7 wks of various timeshares


----------



## Conan (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not the original poster, but a fixed week at Arroyo Roble sounds like a possibility for me too.  What's the best and most popular time to visit Sedona (for possible trading and also just for our own enjoyment)?  

We like it hot, but not Sedona summer hot!

Thanks


----------



## jjking42 (Nov 7, 2006)

*best resale agent for Az*

http://www.timeshareaz.com/


----------



## Sallylee (Nov 7, 2006)

*Don't buy Los Ab*

Los Abrigados maintenance fees are very high and keep going up.  The company itself is not very inteterested in customer service once you are an owner.  It also is worth practically nothing on the resale market and is very inexpensive to just rent weeks there through various sites.


----------



## silverpen38 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

If you like red rock views, I don't think you can beat Sunterra's Sedona Summit.  We purchased a one bedroon every other year 1-52 week float with two banked weeks for $1500 total from Smart Choice Timeshare in Phoenix a couple years back.  We also love Sedona in October and have never had a problem getting reservations for the time we want even four months out.  What I also love about the Summit is that the one bedroom units are very large and they have no smoking units which I really need due to sinus problems.  The number for Smart Choice is 480 595-5863 if interested.  I'm sure they also have other Sedona locations available too.  The manager, Peggy Holmes is great to work with and will walk you through the process.  Good Luck

Diane Jones


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 8, 2006)

Sallylee said:
			
		

> Los Abrigados maintenance fees are very high and keep going up.  The company itself is not very inteterested in customer service once you are an owner.  It also is worth practically nothing on the resale market and is very inexpensive to just rent weeks there through various sites.



Yep, wish I had known about TUG before I bought my second timeshare from Los Abrigados, from the developer.  Oh well, at least it's EOY.  At least I know now if I ever buy again to buy resale!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess it's no secret.  Smart Choice Timershares is where I bought my Villas of Sedona timeshares.  They seem to have a good selection and excellent prices.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm... to add my two bits, for what it's worth... We own at Los Abrigados (bought on eBay a few years ago) and agree that the grounds and spa are wonderful. We LOVE the location, and always get the rooms we ask for. The big shade trees all over DO make the rooms darker, but, we like the feeling of being tucked into an green oasis. We did not buy into the ILX/Premier Vacation Club program - we stay at Los Abrigados in a 1BR Jerome unit every year. MF's were $535 last year. FYI - Los Abrigados bought an adjacent land parcel, and plan to build many more units in the future.

We've bought 4 timeshares on eBay, and never had a problem. Just use due diligence (check ratings and use a good escrow/closing company). There is a huge Sedona Springs 2BR/2.5BA lockout unit (I'm pretty sure it splits into 2 weeks in a 1BR) going for less than $1,000 on eBay today. MF's are around $750. We've used that seller before and were happy. You can pick up a Los Abrigados resale on eBay for less than $500. The Hyatt is at the light at the top of the hill in uptown Sedona. It's very nice and the views are great, but a bit sterile for our tastes. It all depends on what you like! Good luck in finding the right place for YOU.  
--Pam


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 9, 2006)

Diana -- Thank you. I printed your info for research on a unit.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 9, 2006)

PamMo: When we stayed there last year there were rumors that the small kitchen in Jerome units were going to be upgraded/enlarged.  What is the latest on that?  Thank you for your input!
  Oh, one more thing re Ebay -- how do you pick a good escrow/closing company in Sedona area?
  I agree on the sterile look of Hyatt and also heard that the soundproofing was not the best -- can hear next door easily.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 9, 2006)

It's not necessary to pick an escrow company from Sedona. It's more important to pick an escrow company that does timeshare. I doubt seriously that there is an escrow company in Sedona that does timeshare (of course, any company CAN DO IT if the price is right).  There have been plenty of discussions here on selecting a timeshare escrow company.  In most liklihood, the seller already has one (of course, if you're paying it's your choice).


----------



## JustPlainBill (Nov 10, 2006)

Arroyo Roble has a resale agent on site. Phone him and ask him to fax you a price sheet. Chat with him. If he is the same chap who was there 2 years ago, he is straightforward and trustworthy. Pick the cheapest week and offer 1/2 half of the asking price. Good luck.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 12, 2006)

...When we stayed there last year there were rumors that the small kitchen in Jerome units were going to be upgraded/enlarged.  What is the latest on that?  ...Oh, one more thing re Ebay -- how do you pick a good escrow/closing company in Sedona area?...

In September, we were given the choice of an upgraded unit behind the restaurants (not a great location) or an older unit up the hill. We wanted to see how the remodeling was coming along without going on an "owner update tour" - so we checked it out. The upgraded kitchen has a full-size refrigerator and a stove top. I can't remember if there is an oven (besides the microwave) and/or dishwasher. They elled the cabinets out so there is a LOT more space to work on, if you enjoy cooking on your vacation.   It is MUCH better than the old wet bar setup! Thankfully, making the kitchen larger didn't make the living space seem any smaller, because there is a lot of open space in the old Jerome units. Just don't expect it to be up to the standard of the big 2BR Orchards (Platinum) unit that they show on the resort tour. There was no updating of the bath to speak of. We decided to go up to the older unit by the pond and were quite happy with it.

As for escrow companies, we've used different ones for our eBay purchases. They've all been fine - some went smoother than others - but we're now enjoying all our vacation time! Like Nightnurse said, Tug has good info on escrow/closing companies to give you some guidance. Ebay really is a wonderful resource, if you don't go overboard! Hmmmm? How did we end up with 5 weeks of timeshares, and I'm always looking at more?????? ;-) !!!

Good luck with your hunt!

--Pam


----------



## madmitch (Nov 12, 2006)

Just back from Sedona Summit.
Phase whatever, the last phase is now in construction.
Buildings 1 and 2 offer superb red rock views. The newer Mesa "Deluxe" units in the higher building numbers probably offer the best views, and the deluxe units are designed a little better than the originals. Our standard unit in building 11 had minimal view.
While we had a fantastic deal through SunOptions, 6 nights for just 1300 points, that was combination booking within 45 days and a "fire sale" Sunterra was having after the fires nearby. That's pretty cheap stay for 6 nights at a wonderful resort in an absolutely fantastic location for less than 9c per point. (If I could book that annually I'd go for multiple weeks no problem)
Los Abrigados was something we considered via II trade, and the area it's located is great, maybe a bit too close to Oak Creek Brewery Grill... I could see us there nightly. Didn't find Sedona Springs, although I see where it's located now, just to the E of Walgreens, and of course Hyatt is out of the question for us, besides, it's a bit too sterile and busy.
We found a modular for sale that had a wonderful view of the landsacape. Located to the W of Coffee Pot (I believe its Andante Dr), a community of Modulars with property, most have garages and decks, and all have added an Arizona Room of some sort. This one had an open deck view, plus big windows in the AZR viewing the wonderful sights. No clue what the $$ was... didn't want to be tempted.
Best of luck in your continued research, and be sure to post your final decision, we Tuggers are a curious sort.


----------



## Mimi (Nov 12, 2006)

cathyb,

We purchased our Pono Kai, Maui Schooner, and Summer Bay timeshares on eBay with ease.  We also love Sedona in October and try to make it to the State Fair in Phoenix using our senior discount during that month.  We have had no difficulty trading into Los Abrigidos, so havn't felt the need to buy.  We will be back there April 1st. We have never stayed at other Sedona timeshares, so cannot comment.


----------

